# The "What is it?" game.



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Not exactly sure that I know, but the last paragraph gives me a pretty good hint what it might be.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I’m with forge, I have a fair idea what it is.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

depending on who u ask or how long this thread goes, its obviously a covid cover up device


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Duh, obviously 🤣


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I know what it is. I've seen and used many of them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

micromind said:


> I know what it is. I've seen and used many of them.


shhhhh dont ruiin it


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I know i know
Its a hammer 

Wait, thats not a good answer
anything can be a hammer


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Lol! According to apprentices even my Ohm meter


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

C'mon c'mon Joe, there's 6 or so
The anticipation is killing me


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

wcord said:


> I know i know
> Its a hammer
> 
> Wait, thats not a good answer
> anything can be a hammer


Wrong, the correct answer is “Anything is a hammer except for a screwdriver, and that’s a chisel”.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CA C-10 said:


> C'mon c'mon Joe, there's 6 or so
> The anticipation is killing me


I'll let someone else do the honors.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> Wrong, the correct answer is “Anything is a hammer except for a screwdriver, and that’s a chisel”.


Or a circuit tester?


----------



## sparky1998 (Apr 30, 2020)

Is it a key for a lockable panel cover ?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

sparky1998 said:


> Is it a key for a lockable panel cover ?


Nope. Good guess though.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

A circuit breaker operator handle.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> A circuit breaker operator handle.


"A" for effort, but no.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> A circuit breaker operator handle.


I think you won, we'll see. I wonder what the prize will be


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> Wrong, the correct answer is “Anything is a hammer except for a screwdriver, and that’s a chisel”.


Unless you have two screwdrivers, because one has to be the hammer for the chisel.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Darn, I thought 460 won


----------



## sparky1998 (Apr 30, 2020)

Is it some kind of tool to tighten something ?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

It sure looks like some sort of proprietary key, the clue seems indicative to personnel control.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

No soup for you!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

sparky1998 said:


> Is it some kind of tool to tighten something ?


Nope.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Nope.


You really like watching us squirm


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CA C-10 said:


> You really like watching us squirm


I think I want to let it run long enough to garner some interest so it doesn't fizzle out when my item is identified.  

How about you? Got something ready to post?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> I think I want to let it run long enough to garner some interest so it doesn't fizzle out when my item is identified.
> 
> How about you? Got something ready to post?


Definitely, this is fun. I hope more guys chime in too.

Yes I'll try too later on, my photos aren't very good. I doubt it'll be as entertaining though


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Resi guys keep quiet 🤐


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

No idea.


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

So it wasn’t a panel meter handle selector?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

First one is a indicator for a automated valve.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm clueless, no really Matt no clue?

Joe; tools only? Can we include items we install/service ?

Learning on this forum is great!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Second pic a calibration pump?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

R777V said:


> So it wasn’t a panel meter handle selector?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope

Edit: Well, close. Selector for what?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

gpop said:


> First one is a indicator for a automated valve.


Nope.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CA C-10 said:


> I'm clueless, no really Matt no clue?
> 
> Joe; tools only? Can we include items we install/service ?
> 
> Learning on this forum is great!


That was not my intent. Anything electrical that may not be used or seen by electricians in their corner of the universe. Tools, parts, whatever.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say the first one is an transfer switch key. It closes a tie breaker for a double ended sub.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

An 86 relay reset handle?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 161592
> 
> 
> Resi guys keep quiet 🤐


LOL!


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Not very good but what the heck








The clue; it's not an electrician tool but I use it alot in commercial t.i.


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

I could swear the first one was an old GE substation amp meter selector handle, also could be a selector for transition mode for breakers? I don’t know someone come up with the answer already please it’s killin me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> Not very good but what the heck
> View attachment 161595
> 
> The clue; it's not an electrician tool but I use it alot in commercial t.i.


It’s not a handle for some 10 foot long Allen key, is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

R777V said:


> It’s not a handle for some 10 foot long Allen key, is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope

I'm just following Joe's lead here 😀


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

I’m done answering, I’m going to get a brain hemorrhage otherwise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

R777V said:


> I could swear the first one was an old GE substation amp meter selector handle, also could be a selector for transition mode for breakers? I don’t know someone come up with the answer already please it’s killin me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IKR! It's like ET game show


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

R777V said:


> I’m done answering, I’m going to get a brain hemorrhage otherwise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rofl, I think its putting some wrinkles back in my grey matter


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

OK, the big reveal.......









Its a Man/Off/Auto synchronization key, synch key for short. It's used to select what synch mode you want. Bad things happen to PT's when you have more than one of these switches on at any given time. So there's one handle for any number of switches. Some of you guys were close.

Similar to this one:


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CA C-10 said:


> Not very good but what the heck
> View attachment 161595
> 
> The clue; it's not an electrician tool but I use it alot in commercial t.i.


I think I might know, I'll wait a while.


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

The last one is a telescoping pole for a drill to put eyelet lag's in the roof trusses to hang wire for lights or conduit and box supports


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

I could’ve sworn we had those on our 4160 gear amp and volt meter selectors, but we also had one on a transition mode selector switch all on GE switchgear. I was sure it was something like that. Is it from older GE gear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

R777V said:


> I could’ve sworn we had those on our 4160 gear amp and volt meter selectors, but we also had one on a transition mode selector switch all on GE switchgear. I was sure it was something like that. Is it from older GE gear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Current production by Electroswitch.

Edit: GE synch switches look identical from the outside of the panel.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Still don't know what Item 2 is but it's apparently funny.....


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> No. Current production by Electroswitch.


Ours were probably 80’s and 70’s era, those buildings are going to be bulldozed for UAL destroying all their asbestos exposure evidence for them. Sold to Google/FB cloud computing. My lawsuit up in flames.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

TEO said:


> The last one is a telescoping pole for a drill to put eyelet lag's in the roof trusses to hang wire for lights or conduit and box supports


Winner winner chicken dinner! It's a lag pole, holds the dottie lag & [email protected] same time, used properly it gets the code required 3 revolution within 1 inch spec. In CA we can't use existing t-bar wire, we must hang our own & identify it with either a flag or paint

What's weird though is in t-bar guys slang it's a story pole.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> OK, the big reveal.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Joe, thanks a bunch!


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Now that 2nd one?🤔


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> Now that 2nd one?🤔


Hmmm indeed lol


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Aha! So both u & yankee Joe know 
Hmm


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

Is it some kind of crimper?


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Use that tool for the 2x4 lay-ins...at least 2 on opposite corners.....earthquake required for CA (..CA C-10 post)


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

radio208 said:


> Use that tool for the 2x4 lay-ins...at least 2 on opposite corners.....earthquake required for CA (..CA C-10 post)


Plus EMT & MC runs


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

#2 hint

not needed in the “good” parts of town


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Strippers?


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

Is it to cut the neutral wire in an overhead service drop?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 161592
> 
> 
> Resi guys keep quiet 🤐


Meter lock

*edit .... Not that I need them around my place lol


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

emtnut said:


> Meter lock
> 
> *edit .... Not that I need them around my place lol


Really? Never seen 1 like that. Around here poco uses a ring type that's heavy duty with built in lock.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Meter lock
> 
> *edit .... Not that I need them around my place lol












yep. Sometimes this is the only thing holding the cover on and you don’t want to just grind them off. Sometimes POCO catches you in the middle of an unpermitted service change and puts one on while you’re at lunch and you don’t want to grind up that nice shiny new meter pan…


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 161598
> 
> 
> yep. Sometimes this is the only thing holding the cover on and you don’t want to just grind them off. Sometimes POCO catches you in the middle of an unpermitted service change and puts one on while you’re at lunch and you don’t want to grind up that nice shiny new meter pan…


One of our POCOs in my area puts them on every meter as standard practice, so we have to call in and have them unlock for a service upgrade.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

joe-nwt said:


> OK, the big reveal.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I was wrong. I thought maybe it was a trapped key interlock of some variety.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> One of our POCOs in my area puts them on every meter as standard practice, so we have to call in and have them unlock for a service upgrade.


Dang dude you need one of these, that’s dumb


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Alright, w're ready for the next one. Anyone?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Lord, you guys are a hard sell......  


















No hints for you!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

A quick release cage bolt for a 30-30 air brake chamber. Now before anyone disagrees, @Jlarson knows what a regular cage bolt looks like.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> A quick release cage bolt for a 30-30 air brake chamber. Now before anyone disagrees, @Jlarson knows what a regular cage bolt looks like.


Ahhh....No.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They do kinda look like the end of a caging bolt. It's a nibbler for doing keyways for pushbuttons/selector operators.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Jlarson said:


> They do kinda look like the end of a caging bolt. It's a nibbler for doing keyways for pushbuttons/selector operators.


Bingo! But as one of the first six respondents you were simply supposed to post "I know what that is". 

Now am I going to have to root around for something else or is someone else going to jump it?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Ahhh....No.


I knew it wasn’t a quick release cage bolt. I was playing along. Larson isn’t playing by the rules.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It should be common knowledge by now that I don't read directions. Kinda like how Majewski has a hard on for offset connectors.


----------



## poncho144 (Apr 7, 2018)

Its for Switchgear to use in emergencies only.The white arrow will show open and closed.


----------



## KAE (Nov 24, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I thought a thread like this might be fun.
> 
> Even though we're all in the trade, not everyone gets to see all aspects of it. It'll be kind of a show and tell.
> 
> ...


It looks like a key to turn off a contactor in an industrial electric panel


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

From the low voltage side



















Sorry for the blurry second picture. Yes, it is smooth inside, no flats. It is a very specific tool.


----------



## Wavelet8 (Jan 11, 2014)

joe-nwt said:


> Lord, you guys are a hard sell......
> 
> View attachment 161612
> 
> ...


Nibbles for key’s on push button seating.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LARMGUY said:


> From the low voltage side
> 
> View attachment 161710
> 
> ...


I know what it is.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> I know what it is.


Were you a Softwarehouse installer too? Oooops!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The first item is a handle for a synchroscope and generator line breaker switch.


----------



## plumbing-electricaldoctor (Jul 29, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I thought a thread like this might be fun.
> 
> Even though we're all in the trade, not everyone gets to see all aspects of it. It'll be kind of a show and tell.
> 
> ...


I think it is like a hammer with a hole inside for gas or wiring in it I wonder this could be a handle 
fun it is thou


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well @Majewski, I guess reading comprehension is not a skill that is necessary anymore.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For installing Magnalocks to a header or door


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Well @Majewski, I guess reading comprehension is not a skill that is necessary anymore.


why would it lol


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> For installing Magnalocks to a header or door


Nope


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Nope


I was replying to the OP. I wasn't about to look at 4.5 whole pages worth to see the answer............


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> I was replying to the OP. I wasn't about to look at 4.5 whole pages worth to see the answer............


no chit right


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I was replying to the OP. I wasn't about to look at 4.5 whole pages worth to see the answer............




Sorry. I thought your reply was to my entry above.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

wcord said:


> I know i know
> Its a hammer
> 
> Wait, thats not a good answer
> anything can be a hammer


Non sparking hammer


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> I know what this is.


This is an espresso machine.

No, no wait. It's a snow cone maker.

Is it a water heater?


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

joe-nwt said:


> OK, the big reveal.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say Kirk Key


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> From the low voltage side
> 
> View attachment 161710
> 
> ...


I too know what it is.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 161592
> 
> 
> Resi guys keep quiet 🤐


Gas meter lock key


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

CA C-10 said:


> Not very good but what the heck
> View attachment 161595
> 
> The clue; it's not an electrician tool but I use it alot in commercial t.i.


Ceiling grid wire hanger chuck it in a drill to drill screws and twist pencil wires


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

OK @LARMGUY .. wtf is it ?? 

I'll throw out something ... a key for something, cable box, bell box, maybe alarm box ??

*ETA- I know some RG-6 blocks have that security thing (sleeve) on them ... is this what you push in so you can unscrew them ?


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

The screwdriver thing looks vaguely like an old wire wrap tool for electronics prototyping.. but a little too thick.
Wild guess would be some sort of gator grip type of driver.. grabs any screw.
The last picture is clearly a canoe paddle.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Blind rivet installer?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My whatsit is a security screw driver

















for the Softwarehouse brand RM 4 / MRM readers. There were two insets under the reader where you could not see them holding the front cover and held on by *oval shaped* 6 x 32 screws with no Philips, flat, allen, torx, nothing except the oval head.
Getting even a shaved off set of needle nose was next to impossible inside that deep inset. Since these were manufacturer requirements, they were UL Listed at the time and for UL installations you had to use them. These damn things were a bugger to get started in the threads. They have since been replaced by security Torx screws.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

frankendodge said:


> The screwdriver thing looks vaguely like an old wire wrap tool for electronics prototyping.. but a little too thick.
> Wild guess would be some sort of gator grip type of driver.. grabs any screw.
> The last picture is clearly a canoe paddle.


I have the electric, battery and manual kind of those too. LOL!


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you posting the box on the lawn as a whatsit?

I know what it is.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What happened to the grass?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

backstay said:


> What happened to the grass?


The cow ate it?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

backstay said:


> What happened to the grass?


During its active growing season, Zoysia typically stays light to medium green. *It turns brown when winter dormancy sets in*


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, this thread has taken a left turn.

Hey @Majewski, you want another whatsit?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LARMGUY said:


> Man, this thread has taken a left turn.
> 
> Hey @Majewski, you want another whatsit?
> 
> View attachment 161815


Can you show a head-on pic of the jaws? Looks interesting.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> Can you show a head-on pic of the jaws? Looks interesting.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to add that damn third lever has given me many a blood blister until I figured out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like an automatic wire stripper ... but I haven't seen one of those with the lever


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Let me be the first to say I have absolutely no idea what that is.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know what it is, but it reminds me of this


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

@Majewski ,
Let me know when you want me to identify it.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LARMGUY said:


> @Majewski ,
> Let me know when you want me to identify it.


When you do the reveal, post a few pictures or a vid of how it works. In the off chance I end up with one in my hands, you may help prevent me from looking like a complete idiot.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> When you do the reveal, post a few pictures or a vid of how it works. In the off chance I end up with one in my hands, you may help prevent me from looking like a complete idiot.


Or getting a blood blister...

I've got a complete data sheet with instructions to post.

Hint: This tool requires another specific usable product and it won't work without it. I still have a whole box of them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Or getting a blood blister...
> 
> I've got a complete data sheet with instructions to post.
> 
> Hint: This tool requires another specific usable product and it won't work without it. I still have a whole box of them.


lol show us the bloodblisters


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> lol show us the bloodblisters


LOL!
Why do you think it is a tool that isn't used anymore?
I saw on the data sheet they have reengineered the bloodletting device.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> LOL!
> Why do you think it is a tool that isn't used anymore?
> I saw on the data sheet they have reengineered the bloodletting device.


whats the fun in that


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> whats the fun in that


I know, right? You have to be smarter than the tool, or you become the tool.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> I know, right? You have to be smarter than the tool, or you become the tool.


ive been called worse


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

LARMGUY said:


> Or getting a blood blister...
> 
> I've got a complete data sheet with instructions to post.
> 
> Hint: This tool requires another specific usable product and it won't work without it. I still have a whole box of them.


Why don't you post the specific usable product, or would that give it all away?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> Why don't you post the specific usable product, or would that give it all away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> @Majewski ,
> Let me know when you want me to identify it.


do u want me to just say it or wait more


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Forge Boyz said:


> Why don't you post the specific usable product, or would that give it all away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



We can try that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> We can try that.
> View attachment 161881


dude none of these folks know wtf that is


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like a splice crimp ... possibly a t-tap splice ?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> dude none of these folks know wtf that is


OK

It is called a Pic a bond wire splicing, tapping tool



https://www.commscope.com/globalassets/digizuite/45182-408-7280-e-pdf.pdf



My apprentice used it to splice the red and black wires together, literally.
This instruction was given to this apprentice right after we both had spent 10 minutes running a short piece of wire for extending an existing wire just for testing the resistance of the door contact we could not get to because we didn't have access to it. I explained what we were doing, I thought.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

emtnut said:


> Looks like a splice crimp ... possibly a t-tap splice ?


Ding ding ding!

You got it in before I posted the answer!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> OK
> 
> It is called a Pic a bond wire splicing, tapping tool
> 
> ...


i just use wagos lol, i will never pay for one of these


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> i just use wagos lol, i will never pay for one of these


It was patented in the 60's and fell out of favor in the 80's. I inherited it from the old tech.
It did come in handy when connecting the 8 reader wires to stuff back into a wall.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> It was patented in the 60's and fell out of favor in the 80's.


yeah, its been years since anyone would WANT this. but uh....wagos existed since the 50s, just wish it was lever lockers


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Majewski said:


> yeah, its been years since anyone would WANT this. but uh....wagos existed since the 50s, just wish it was lever lockers


ill betcha any of todays lv/scissor ferries have zero idea wtf this is


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Majewski said:


> i just use wagos lol, i cry when I get a booboo


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

emtnut said:


>


i cry asleep or awake.... not sure why youre confused


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Majewski said:


> i cry asleep or awake.... not sure why youre confused


I'm confused why they splice LV connections, I just twist 'em together and tape them !


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I'm confused why they splice LV connections, I just twist 'em together and tape them !


ya or use gum, like who cares? thus i use the leverlockers


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> It was patented in the 60's and fell out of favor in the 80's.





emtnut said:


> I'm confused why they splice LV connections, I just twist 'em together and tape them !


You are the reason LV service techs even exist.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> You are the reason LV service techs even exist.
> View attachment 161885


dont make his head any bigger than it already is! we dont have enough beer for it


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> dont make his head any bigger than it already is! we dont have enough beer for it


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> View attachment 161886
> View attachment 161888
> View attachment 161889


we need a new pic


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> we need a new pic


They didn't work?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> They didn't work?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> They didn't work?





LARMGUY said:


> They didn't work?


for a challenge, what u think i meant?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> for a challenge, what u think i meant?


Challange accepted


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Challange accepted
> View attachment 161891


emojis arent what im talking about ya goof


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> emojis arent what im talking about ya goof


You want new pictures of the blood blister device splicing a wire or four?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> You want new pictures of the blood blister device splicing a wire or four?


a new challenge would be cool....


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> a new challenge would be cool....


OK, I'll do both


























A new whatsit below.

I made this but it is a commercial product. Mine uses magnets and velcro.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Should be an easy one....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Should be an easy one....


im mesmerized by your thumb


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> im mesmerized by your thumb


Oooooo kinky!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Oooooo kinky!


yup


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Now I know @Majewski knows what this is.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Now I know @Majewski knows what this is.


i know nothing


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks larmguy for your knowledge!


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

A Bobbin holding your Velcro for installation purposes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

A fancy holder for magnets?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> A fancy holder for magnets?


Lol


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MOLE system stitching spacer thingy??????


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> OK, I'll do both
> 
> View attachment 161895
> 
> ...


Do you have to strip the wires for those crimps or does the connector pierce them for you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Trip it


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

brian john said:


> View attachment 161938
> 
> 
> Trip it


You know, every time I see that picture I feel we've met somewhere before. You look so familiar......


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Do you have to strip the wires for those crimps or does the connector pierce them for you?


Both, it pierces and cuts the ends.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> You know, every time I see that picture I feel we've met somewhere before. You look so familiar......


probably on most wanted poster...few of "those people" in here


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Majewski said:


> probably on most wanted poster...few of "those people" in here


Probably right next to mine on the wall at the post office.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> Probably right next to mine on the wall at the post office.


ya but i also made sure to paste yours over mine. fk that noise, i aint going away yet


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> My whatsit is a security screw driver
> View attachment 161789
> 
> 
> ...


Installed hundreds (thousands maybe?) of those screws using a screwdriver bit in a Milwuakee 4v driver at a university to tamper proof PCs. There was a little upside down bowl shaped sleeve that went under the head that stopped anyone from just grabbing them with pliers. Set the torque to high on the driver and the bit would round off the head and we'd have to drill them out to remove them.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Gnome said:


> Installed hundreds (thousands maybe?) of those screws using a screwdriver bit in a Milwuakee 4v driver at a university to tamper proof PCs. There was a little upside down bowl shaped sleeve that went under the head that stopped anyone from just grabbing them with pliers. Set the torque to high on the driver and the bit would round off the head and we'd have to drill them out to remove them.


With today's crop of students, I can see where that procedure might be a necessity.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, time for someone else to whatsit.

This is a home made cable comb for dressing any multiple cable runs specifically COAX or CAT5 and the like.










I made two sizes. one for small bundles and one for large bundles.


























Someoneelse post something. This is fun.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> OK, time for someone else to whatsit.
> 
> This is a home made cable comb for dressing any multiple cable runs specifically COAX or CAT5 and the like.
> 
> ...


That’s cool I never knew of such a thing.


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

Here's something I've had for 20+ years don't use it often but comes in handy.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

TEO said:


> Here's something I've had for 20+ years don't use it often but comes in handy.


I know I know.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I know I know.


Me too!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Me too!


Me tree


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know x10!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

matt1124 said:


> I know x10!


Jesus dude, save some puss for the rest of us


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> I know x10!


Lol!


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

I figured this would be easy but it's all I could find.
Even if you've never seen one most people on this forum should be able to figure out what it does.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> I know x10!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> I see what you did there.
> View attachment 162078


teeheeee


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WHAT IS IT?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well hell @Majewski. I was stumped on the first ones you posted. Nobody got any other stuffies?

I guess I'll hafta go back to my tool boxes an look.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> WHAT IS IT?
> View attachment 162079


Easy


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It's an adjustable skyhook.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> Easy


ive been called worse.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WHAT IS IT?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> WHAT IS IT?
> View attachment 162086


Whatever this pliers thingy is it looks painful.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> ive been called worse.


By better.

That's what I always told myself after I was grilled daily by my boss the fort's provost marshal.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> By better.
> 
> That's what I always told myself after I was grilled daily by my boss the fort's provost marshal.


my boss just rides me hard every day, sometimes off the clock too....i get nasty texts


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

seen one ..... seen em all


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I would like to change from what is it ?
to what *brand* is it _exactly_ ?

same rules apply
dont tell if you know for sure
guess all you want to

yes the label is whited out
that may be a clue for some


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> my boss just rides me hard every day, sometimes off the clock too....i get nasty texts


But, is she hot?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> But, is she hot?


So hot


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LARMGUY said:


> But, is she hot?


"she" is branded ......
so only if that was recent


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This hot?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> View attachment 162097
> 
> 
> This hot?


Hotter


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

now im wondering why her tat says 7.4.59
that cannot be her birthday can it ?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> now im wondering why her tat says 7.4.59
> that cannot be her birthday can it ?


What tat?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LARMGUY said:


> I see what you did there.
> View attachment 162078


my buddy has one, one day he says "my amp meter is screwed up, this cannot be right" i looked at it and says "are you on times 10?" DOHH!!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> my buddy has one, one day he says "my amp meter is screwed up, this cannot be right" i looked at it and says "are you on times 10?" DOHH!!


I only knew because I have worked with oscilloscopes.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LARMGUY said:


> I only knew because I have worked with oscilloscopes.


 yeah .... that lil multiplier knob can screw things up if you forget about it LOL


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Dang !!! is it lunch time everywhere?
it went from cant keep up to a ghost town in 10 secs flat


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

and sure enuff .... lunch time is over LOL


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> and sure enuff .... lunch time is over LOL


Time for the afternoon break now. Then home at 4. Union Sparkies, nudge, nudge...


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I started out as a [redacted clue] electrician, way back in high school. I jobbed out my senior year to work with this crew. They had a set of these and I thought they were just the coolest thing for some reason. I still do, but I haven’t used them in almost 20 years 🤣🤣.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> I started out as a [redacted clue] electrician, way back in high school. I jobbed out my senior year to work with this crew. They had a set of these and I thought they were just the coolest thing for some reason. I still do, but I haven’t used them in almost 20 years 🤣🤣.


I have no idea but am tuned in for the update….


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 162365
> 
> 
> I started out as a [redacted clue] electrician, way back in high school. I jobbed out my senior year to work with this crew. They had a set of these and I thought they were just the coolest thing for some reason. I still do, but I haven’t used them in almost 20 years 🤣🤣.


If it’s what I think it is, the ones I’ve seen and used once or twice had a felt lining in the jaws.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> If it’s what I think it is, the ones I’ve seen and used once or twice had a felt lining in the jaws.


Hmm not sure about that


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 162365
> 
> 
> I started out as a [redacted clue] electrician, way back in high school. I jobbed out my senior year to work with this crew. They had a set of these and I thought they were just the coolest thing for some reason. I still do, but I haven’t used them in almost 20 years 🤣🤣.


How many people does it take to..........ah nevermind.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MotoGP1199 said:


> How many people does it take to..........ah nevermind.


Two, one to hold the bulb and one to turn the fixture


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> Two, one to hold the bulb and one to turn the fixture


Not even close !!

You also need:
Foreman
Supervisor
Manager
Purchasing Dept
Warehouse worker to stock the bulbs
-Foreman Supervisor and manager required there as well
Auditing Dept, to make sure no kickbacks on bulb purchases
Finance Officer
Admin staff to issue work order
Admin staff to input time sheets

Oh, and both the workers need an apprentice too 
I know I've missed some here !


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

emtnut said:


> Not even close !!
> 
> You also need:
> Foreman
> ...


What no engineering dept or HR. I don't know how you guys get anything done up there .


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> What no engineering dept or HR. I don't know how you guys get anything done up there .


I knew I forgot about a few of them !


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

T-12 lamp extractor?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> T-12 lamp extractor?


Nope


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

matt1124 said:


> Nope


I knew that word would come back to haunt me.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i dont have a clue
but i am Extremely curious !


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> T-12 lamp extractor?


Silly, anybody can see it’s a T-8 lamp extractor!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

backstay said:


> Silly, anybody can see it’s a T-8 lamp extractor!


You mean they have different sizes? Huh. Learn something every day...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 162365
> 
> 
> I started out as a [redacted clue] electrician, way back in high school. I jobbed out my senior year to work with this crew. They had a set of these and I thought they were just the coolest thing for some reason. I still do, but I haven’t used them in almost 20 years 🤣🤣.


what does the other end look like ???


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> what does the other end look like ???


It has a wire coming out of it


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

matt1124 said:


> It has a wire coming out of it


elect wire? part of the tool wire? hang it on a nail wire?
another pic would be worth a thousand words lol


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> elect wire? part of the tool wire? hang it on a nail wire?
> another pic would be worth a thousand words lol


Typically #2 type SC cable, or if you’re low on funds I’ve seen type W 🤦‍♂️ Any more would give it away.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks like this, but with a different handle and wire attachment.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

so the jaws are for clamping on a line
spring held open
screw the barrel to close the jaws
wire on the other end
has to be some type of temporary jumper for hi line work


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

My first guess was a insulated fuse puller, hence the felt lining comment. Since you said it has a wire lead, it’s a phase conductor grounding stick to work on high voltage power lines.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> so the jaws are for clamping on a line
> spring held open
> screw the barrel to close the jaws
> wire on the other end
> has to be some type of temporary jumper for hi line work


Allright you’re getting close so here it is








When you roll in to film a commercial or whathaveyou and there’s no power you can just grab right on to the chair lugs, or buss, or whatever is around. You can do them hot but they have that sticker of course not to do that. Useful in places where you can’t shut things down like a hospital. (Those are fun to shoot in BTW, you’re rolling in these 1k and 2k lights trying to figure out which circuits are which so you don’t shut down the ICU)

Also much quicker hooking to a genny than the bolts where you need a ratchet and extension in the small little box, just tighten down on the stems.

my old boss always told me this story: they were filming a commercial in a bowling alley, and there’s no power available. What does he do, he opens up the pad mount outside and grabs right onto the bars. Got cable running down the back of the alley and into basically a movie set right there on the bowling lanes. POCO stumbles across it, follows the cables, and they start asking questions. “The electrician is long gone” they tell them, Rod is sitting there eating a donut lol. Turns out, the linemen were big fans of bowling, the commercial is for Brunswick, and there’s big names there. A few autographed bowling balls and suddenly it’s no big deal, close up the pad mount when you’re done. 🤣🤣


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

YAY ... i got one ... almost lol
but yeah thats a really cool story
and a really handy tool


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

BTW ... what was the redacted clue?
what kind of electrician does this?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

@460 Delta was about as close as i was


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> BTW ... what was the redacted clue?
> what kind of electrician does this?


Gaffers electrician

I was never key or best boy, I was a grunt. There’s two types of lighting guys, setters and getters. I have no artistic talent, so I was the one dragging the generator, cables, and lights; making them go


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gaffer (filmmaking) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Very Kewl


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*How many workers at Rocky Flats, the former nuclear weapon components

plant in Golden, Colo., should it take to change a light bulb?*

Sixteen--and that's no joke: An internal memo written by a manager at the U.S.
Department of Energy plant recommended a new safety procedure for "the
replacement of a light bulb in a criticality beacon." The beacon, similar to
the revolving red lamp atop a police car, warns workers of nuclear accidents.

The memo said the job should take at least 16 people over 60 hours to replace the light. It added that the same job used to take 12 workers 4.15 hours. The memo called for:

A work planner to meet with six other work planners at a work-control meeting to talk with other workers who have done the job before. They discuss the previous job and critique the job with suggestions to make the job flow better. They also discuss any new regulations they will have to comply with and have to wait another week for those regulations to be interpreted by the project managers of the work planners. After the week is over, they meet again, getting signatures from five people at that work-control meeting attesting to the new procedures to change the light bulb. The chief work planner gets the project plans and has them approved by separate officials overseeing safety, logistics, electricians, cleanup, waste management and plant scheduling. 

Then the chief work planner has to wait for the next monthly criticality-beacon test. 

He then schedules the electricians directing them to replace the bulb, and then test and verify the repair.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I kinda thought it was for grabbin highline wires but for reasons to prevent stuff like this.



https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/raising_dump_bed_under_power_lines.mp4



Question about this video. Do you think the feller takin the picture is getting zapped too? He's shakin like a V8 with 2 dead cylinders.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> I kinda thought it was for grabbin highline wires but for reasons to prevent stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's crazy, even with two guys on the ground nobody saw the wire. I don't think the camera guy got zapped...just probably crapped his pants seeing it happen.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> Allright you’re getting close so here it is
> 
> When you roll in to film a commercial or whathaveyou and there’s no power you can just grab right on to the chair lugs, or buss, or whatever is around.


I knew it had to do with some stage/lighting setup because of the 'SC cable' !
On a pole, so I was going to guess something to test or ground the truss lighting


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well Sheiite! @Majewski gots bamminated agin!

WTF!?!?!?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

This may be super obvious, but it is a specialized tool I used for years. Something that you couldn't work or even do a service call without. I know at least 2 guys here will know for sure.
Originally, this is actually a loggers tool for gaffing a log ... but used in this trade. Bonus points if you know what it's called.
Remember, if you know, just respond with "I know what it is" and let some of the other guys guess.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Well Sheiite! @Majewski gots bamminated agin!
> 
> WTF!?!?!?


On Wed sometime. I noticed yesterday morning when I didn't have any "Likes" lol

Hope it's temporary, Apart from the shenanigans, he's a very knowledgeable electrician.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> I thought a thread like this might be fun.
> 
> Even though we're all in the trade, not everyone gets to see all aspects of it. It'll be kind of a show and tell.
> 
> ...


Does anything we post have to be stictly electrical related?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Well Sheiite! @Majewski gots bamminated agin!
> 
> WTF!?!?!?


It’s flipping bs, hard to argue with “what” he says, people get all offended because “how” he says it.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

emtnut said:


> On Wed sometime. I noticed yesterday morning when I didn't have any "Likes" lol
> 
> Hope it's temporary, Apart from the shenanigans, he's a very knowledgeable electrician.


Hope so too, this place is a lot stuffier and less fun without him.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

emtnut said:


> This may be super obvious, but it is a specialized tool I used for years. Something that you couldn't work or even do a service call without. I know at least 2 guys here will know for sure.
> Originally, this is actually a loggers tool for gaffing a log ... but used in this trade. Bonus points if you know what it's called.
> Remember, if you know, just respond with "I know what it is" and let some of the other guys guess.
> View attachment 162423


I don’t know…but could I guess what it helps with?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

emtnut said:


> On Wed sometime. I noticed yesterday morning when I didn't have any "Likes" lol
> 
> Hope it's temporary, Apart from the shenanigans, he's a very knowledgeable electrician.


*Per post 247: *Majewski was cracking me up... he would like a post and then immediately enter his own post disagreeing with it!! I guess he wanted to be the king of "Likes."


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I don’t know…but could I guess what it helps with?


Go for it !


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

emtnut said:


> Go for it !


Pulling old conduit out of the ground?? 
Or UF


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Go for it !


Climbing utility poles? Came to mind when you mentioned gafs, seemed like a task that loggers and linemen share.

How’d I do?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Quickservice said:


> Pulling old conduit out of the ground??
> Or UF


Nope


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Climbing utility poles? Came to mind when you mentioned gafs, seemed like a task that loggers and linemen share.
> 
> How’d I do?


Nope


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Nope


Damn! Eager for the reveal now!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Wait, I know, I know:

Side cutters!










What do I win?

And you guys call yourselves electricians......


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Wait, I know, I know:
> 
> Side cutters!
> 
> ...


I don't know many electricians who call them "side cutters." 
And I don't want to type out what they are called because I will get banned from ET.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Quickservice said:


> I don't know many electricians who call them "side cutters."
> And I don't want to type out what they are called because I will get banned from ET.


Gotta watch out around some customers too… hey hand me your uh “diagonal cutters”


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> Wait, I know, I know:
> 
> Side cutters!
> 
> ...


Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner ! lol ... Except they are Dikes !

I actually put them there to hide the Mfr name stamped on it ... wasn't sure if it would give it away


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> This may be super obvious, but it is a specialized tool I used for years. Something that you couldn't work or even do a service call without. I know at least 2 guys here will know for sure.
> Originally, this is actually a loggers tool for gaffing a log ... but used in this trade. Bonus points if you know what it's called.
> Remember, if you know, just respond with "I know what it is" and let some of the other guys guess.
> View attachment 162423


I know this one


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Literally LMAO 🤣


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

emtnut said:


> Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner ! lol ... Except they are Dikes !
> 
> I actually put them there to hide the Mfr name stamped on it ... wasn't sure if it would give it away


Shoot... I was convinced that my next answer was right... "For punching holes in an inspectors truck tires!"


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Quickservice said:


> Shoot... I was convinced that my next answer was right... "For punching holes in an inspectors truck tires!"


Oh, It could definitely do that ! 
If used as a weapon, this thing would be wicked ... It's an axe handle, but it really doesn't have much weight. Great when you get called out to work in the wrong part of town !


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Quickservice said:


> I don't know many electricians who call them "side cutters."
> And I don't want to type out what they are called because I will get banned from ET.


Yikes!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Gotta watch out around some customers too… hey hand me your uh “diagonal cutters”


Screw the snowflakes! I'm tired of walking on eggshells to keep from upsetting someone.
DIKES! There, I said it!


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Matt, thanks a bunch for the learnin! I'd like to hear more about show biz lighting.

Yeah I liked Maj, made me laugh a bunch. I got slammed with work & missed if he roasted me on the hvac thread 🤣

Back to the anticipation of emtnuts big reveal!..........waiting.


----------



## dragonara (Jul 3, 2018)

Pickaroon 
oops did I give it away.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

dragonara said:


> Pickaroon
> oops did I give it away.


Well, you got the name right ... What do we use it for ?? We're not logging with it


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Well, you got the name right ... What do we use it for ?? We're not logging with it


Tell tell tell!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll wait a bit and see if @Signal1 or @LGLS comes by. 2 guys that should know what it's used for.

Hint, both those guys work/worked for Traffic


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Picking open manhole covers? 

Stab in the dark.... cuz I have no idea.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> Picking open manhole covers?
> 
> Stab in the dark.... cuz I have no idea.


Now I know not to fight you in the dark ! Good stab !

Used to open Manhole/Handhole covers. I've even opened the big Hydro and Bell vault covers with it (Usually they use the Tripod ones cause those things are really heavy.)
Ahem .... umm , didn't go in cause we'd never do that !! lol


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

emtnut said:


> Now I know *not to fight you in the dark* ! Good stab !


Well you shouldn't give me a good hint at least.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Gracefully aged guys will know this one


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

If it’s what I think it is, I’ve seen pictures of them in old Audels books, but I think the center was porcelain not Bakelite.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Never seen one like that, but pretty sure I know what it was for.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Not a clue, but the 3 hole bake-o reminds me of a weather head


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

We were still allowed to use them in the early 70s


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CA C-10 said:


> Not a clue, but the 3 hole bake-o reminds me of a weather head


thats what I was thinking too


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

CA C-10 said:


> Not a clue, but the 3 hole bake-o reminds me of a weather head


It's actually the same idea. Think how you might use that with knob and tube and also BX

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I have an idea, but i think im correct so i wont say


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Pretty sure I know.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

this is my guess :: Goose Neck Weather head for over head service entry


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a three line fishin reel for 12 ga line for bigguns.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost Retired said:


> this is my guess :: Goose Neck Weather head for over head service entry


That's what I was thinking


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Not a weather head but maybe an insulated corner for knob and tube wiring?

Maybe a tie off like a strain relief then a drip loop?


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

It's an insulator to transition from FMC to open wiring. Can't be a weather head because it's not weather resistant. I have no idea what the three pins are for. Never worked knob and tube except fortearout, so that's my guess what it was used for.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep 
Its for connecting loomex to k&t.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

So what are the three pins for, added obfuscation?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

CMP said:


> So what are the three pins for, added obfuscation?


Chunk of aluminum led track to stop the thing from rolling over. Wanted to get a better angle .
Good suggestion though lol


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

wcord said:


> View attachment 162501
> 
> 
> Yep
> Its for connecting loomex to k&t.


Rewired more than a dozen houses with k&t and added romex/loomex
worked in the attic etc of prolly a hundred more
and never in my life seen one


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Almost Retired said:


> Rewired more than a dozen houses with k&t and added romex/loomex
> worked in the attic etc of prolly a hundred more
> and never in my life seen one


I can only recall seeing them used with BX

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

The clamp looks like it is made for BX or FMC not cloth covered loomex. Just an observation.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

I have seen them in a few basements where they connected to a riser cable to the upper floor instead of using open wiring in the wall. No idea the theory.
My house had a 3c cable to the second floor. brittle old ruber. Like nitrile.
One leg was switched from the bottom of the stairs for the upstairs light. Plugs and other rooms were all dropped from there. Maybe something like that for the extra hole. Or to run a second circuit?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

CMP said:


> The clamp looks like it is made for BX or FMC not cloth covered loomex. Just an observation.


That one i found the other day on a reno job.
Back in the early 70s, the ones we used had a clamp that resembled a #3 strap bent over.


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> OK, time for someone else to whatsit.
> 
> This is a home made cable comb for dressing any multiple cable runs specifically COAX or CAT5 and the like.
> 
> ...


I’m proud of myself that I noticed the Velcro, we have had bundles so big we just straightened the outside perimeter only and slowly Velcroed in a moderately even cylinder shape, but lots of Velcro nice n slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

Someone suggested this one get posted. It is beyond my era, at least pre getting into the trade, but I was born prior to the end of it’s use so..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

I never used one either, but I would have assumed that it would have had more than one teet. But then it might require too much hand force to use.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Haven’t seen one of those in 50 years.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Indented fitting tool. I think you can still get the indented fittings. I was installing a fire alarm system in a building that built back in 1968 and it was full of indented fittings. There is a multi-story office building here in town that was built in the 80's ant it has indented fittings. I started working in 1973 and have never seen them on a job that I was working on.
LC


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> Lord, you guys are a hard sell......
> 
> View attachment 161612
> 
> ...



lol this was the first thing i thought of when i saw this post.
im sure the answer has been provided but this is such a specialized tool that its perfect for this game


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

This one shouldn't be too hard, but maybe some guys here haven't seen one.


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

Never seen one but I'll guess switch?


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

TEO said:


> Never seen one but I'll guess switch?


Yes it is a switch, but that is a pretty generic answer, this is not a basic toggle switch.


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm iat the ballpark so I still get a trophy 🏆
Even though I'm in the parking lot


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

TEO said:


> I'm iat the ballpark so I still get a trophy 🏆
> Even though I'm in the parking lot


For now you can have a bronze trophy.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Are there limit switches on it? Or do you just run it till the door motor stalls?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Forge Boyz said:


> Are there limit switches on it? Or do you just run it till the door motor stalls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No limit switches built into it, none wired externally either... This is something I removed for a customer and replaced with a different system. From what they told me though, tripping the breaker was a regular occurrence.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Reversing drum switch.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Viggmundir said:


> This one shouldn't be too hard, but maybe some guys here haven't seen one.
> View attachment 163823


Looks the Ty-raps are doing their job keeping the thing together


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> Reversing drum switch.


Ding ding we have a winner!

In this case it controlled a motor that opened a bifold door. Push the handle one direction, door would open. Push the handle the other direction and the door would close.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Viggmundir said:


> Yes it is a switch, but that is a pretty generic answer, this is not a basic toggle switch.


3 pole rev


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Wardenclyffe said:


> 3 pole rev


usually is a 3 pole, but isnt necessarily
drum reversing was the accepted term


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

Prity sure I know what it is


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never worked with one, but i know what it is


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Can't put my finger on it......


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I know what it is but I'm not sure of the trade name, Load Break?

Tim.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Or is that just the dead head cover?

Tim.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

pin and sleeve female connector plug, with a wall mounted bracket


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

delete


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

canbug said:


> I know what it is but I'm not sure of the trade name, Load Break?
> 
> Tim.


Close but not exactly right, it is a 200A load break type so you're right about that. It's a parking stand or standoff bushing, I've heard them called different things.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

insulating cap or plug for a loadbreak? with a stainless bracket to keep it near the load break so it doesnt get lost


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Ordered a replacement. Cost 170 bucks


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm gonna guess some type of crimping die lol


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks like a cross between a plum bob, and a specialized key.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

nope to both


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Custom tow hitch insert for a Tonka Truck??


----------

